# Swollen, painful udder



## mamajane (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello all, 

My doe gave birth to triplets two days ago. One died. She was nursing the other two really well yesterday, but today she will kick if anyone goes back there to nurse.

She's just a tiny Nigerian Dwarf, well, she's not so tiny after kidding, she's probably 100 lbs. But her udder is HUGE. This is her second freshening and I'm just shocked at how much bigger it is this time. It's only a few inches from the ground!

She's very uncomfortable. I've put her in the stand and milked off the pressure until she was soft -- I didn't drain her, wanting to leave enough for the kids, and not wanting to make her body think she needed to produce that much! I'm going from my memories of breastfeeding engorgement here. 

Nothing seemed to help -- I've got three full Mason jars from her from 3 milkings today, not even close to draining her, and she still wasn't letting the kids nurse much. The buckling who was healthy and strong yesterday is lethargic and weak today  The doeling seems to be doing alright and getting what she needs. Tougher, I guess. 

The vet had me give her a DEX injection plus a diuretic of some kind (injectable). It hasn't seemed to help much at all. I'm to give another dose of the diuretic in a few more hours.

She is up and eating, and drinking, but her bag feels warm and looks pinker than usual. Not bright red or anything, but definitely tender looking. She kicks if I reach back gently to touch it. We have to hold her back legs when we milk her down, and those poor newborn kids. Her milk looks good, no blood in it. I'm pretty new at this and don't have a thermometer to take her temp, but she seems alert. She IS still loving on her kids, licking / nudging / cleaning them. But just won't let them eat. 

What else can I do? We have tried having the kids nurse while she's restrained in the stanchion. My husband also tried tying her in the goat shed and letting them nurse, but my heavens she threw a fit. 

I've been sneaking her colostrum to the boy who seems weaker today than yesterday. The newborns also got selenium / B12 paste (vet won't give me BOSE). I'm just beside myself with worry. Do I need to turn the boy into a bottle baby? I REALLY don't want to


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

You might have to if you want to save him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would milk her totally out...then keep the pressure off from there...sounds like she is a huge producer..and can become very painful for babies to nurse..feed the little buck a bit to get him up and fed..if you feel any congestion in the udder..address it now so it doesn't get worse...Keep a close eye on the kids to be sure she is allowing them to feed..an aspirin might help with discomfort ..might take a few days for the babies o keep mom loose

Supplement with a bottle as needed but watch the tummies so not to over feed and cause milk scours


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Her udder is hurting so that is why she doesn't want anyone back there. I would probably make the kids bottle babies or start milking mom out a couple times a day. Give her Banamine while you are getting used to milking her. Hopefully things will settle down when you figure out how often to milk her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey there, I would also like to put my input in. The advice these ladies have already given you is great. We had a second freshner pygmy, and her udders were also very sore for a few days. We did give the kids some colostrum, and after a couple days everything was normal.


----------



## mamajane (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. We milked her all the way down tonight, she perked up quite a bit and we were hopeful she'd let the babies nurse. She didn't kick, but she would turn away. We let her out to pasture for a bit, and she got rambunctious with the other does, leaping and head butting. So I'm hoping that's a good sign that she's feeling better.

I couldn't seem to get an aspirin down her, any tricks? I'm kind of afraid of shoving stuff down her throat, though I've seen others do it. I just get so nervous. 

The babies are all sleeping, but I'm going to go bottle feed the ones who I know didn't get a good meal today. Her second doeling is pretty good about dodging her kicks and latching on. She's doing the best out of all of them.

I really hope this situation turns out like Scottyhorse's!


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

Watch closely to make sure that they are indeed eating. But, I thought that was happening too(starving because she wouldn't let them nurse) - puzzled because they would not take a bottle. Well, after spending practically a day in the barn I saw she was letting them nurse, but on HER terms. All the rest if the time she was shooing them off. Whew! It's been a couple of months now and they are all doing well. Hope that's the case for you too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

to give an aspirin you can get orange flavor..some gobble those up easily..or crush one regular aspirin up and add enough water to drench with a syringe...make sure its actual aspirin..not Tylenol or ibuprofen..: ) 
sounds like she may not need it however with her being spunky...Im sure her udders were loaded and painful...keeping them milked down will help a ton with that : )


----------



## mamajane (Apr 26, 2013)

@happybleats Oh good, thanks (re: the asprin tricks). I think she's definitely happier / more comfy.

@Artdrake We sat out all afternoon and all evening, and sure enough! She IS letting them nurse. No wonder they weren't terribly interested in the bottle. I was so worried they were starving. Today we've watched again, and she's letting them, but totally on her terms. No snacking allowed, apparently  

Thank you all! I was so worried and now she's doing much better.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Good luck with them,I have a doe with twins who was very fussy About when the kids nursed. Totally when she felt like it,but they have done great


----------



## Artdrake (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm so glad they are nursing! Im familiar with that worry as the clock ticks by wondering if you should intervene, then when they don't take it worrying they are starving.... Whew- So glad it's all good! You might watch her udder. My mommas teats did start to look kind of dried out and sore so I massaged her with some bag balm a few times and it really helped. The kids still nursed just fine. Also- her udder turned really dark as if bruised. They were really hitting her hard for that milk- probably because she had been making them wait


----------

